# Grizzly 700 clutching



## wbwayne00 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all I was wondering if people had anyone who does clutch work on the grizzlies. 
Thanks
Way e


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

What are you trying to achieve with your clutching? Adjusting the weights and shimming the primary can make a big difference depending on what you're trying to do.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I would change the spring and go with a greaseless set up, JBS hot rod sheaves works wonders.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It really depends on what you're trying to do and how big of tires you're going to run. None of it is too hard to do yourself though.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

my buddy did a bunch of clutch work to his. I believe he tried three or four different setups. I believe he settled on the coop 45 mod and wet clutch kit.


----------

